# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  Avery Ret Profile

## averykey

Paladin Profile Ret
---------------------------------------

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

For changelog scroll down

Here is all the profiles from the pqr threads :Big Grin: 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PQR.rar


You might need to change the how wait time from 0.2 to 0.1 depending on your gear. Simcraft has me at 0.2 right now, for sanc

For ret:
Left ctrl single modes
Left shift aoe modes
Left alt, Manual holy prism/execution sentence/light's hammer
Right ctrl, sacred shield
Right shift, skips fading/hour, pauses rotation
Right alt, hand of freedom, emanc if hof not avail

For Prot:
Left ctrl single/aoe mode
Left shift hand of reckoning
Left alt, Manual holy prism/execution sentence/light's hammer
Right ctrl, sacred shield
Right shift, skips fading/hour, pauses rotation
Right alt, hand of freedom, emanc if hof not avail

Change log:
-------------------------------------------------------------



> Update V3
> double jeopardy isn't working anymore valma =/ , not sure why. Haven't changed any of the code.
> Dj might work for some people, it seems to be broken for me. No clue why.
> 
> bunch of fixes to prot
> fixed a weird bug on bosses where the profile would freeze up
> added hammer of wrath to prot
> changed manual to check if in combat, face pulled a few bosses using alt. Lol
> changed execution sentence for ret, checks for ha/aw cd so you don't waste es
> dded xelper's amber shaper code





> Update V2
> Added a prot profile
> Double jeopardy works, thanks valma!
> bunch of little tweaks to ret
> manual cast for all level 90 talents
> removed, "judgment will be prioritized over crusader(not hotr) if the target is < 20% or you have wrath up". Ej people messed up on the math
> added more spells to hof/emancipate





> Update V1
> fixed focus bug
> Hotr is now 2+ mobs
> changed the 3rd/4th toggle, to prioritize hotr over exo/wrath, currently stronger at 5+ mobs for the 3rd toggle and 6+ mobs for the 4th toggle, if they last 15 seconds.
> judgment will be prioritized over crusader(not hotr) if the target is < 20% or you have wrath up
> fixed bug with judgment and range check mobs
> added more bosses from xelper, integrated the toggle system with his boss stuff.

----------


## Jaladhjin

it doesn't happen to mention what its a profile for :-/ which bot?

----------


## averykey

> it doesn't happen to mention what its a profile for :-/ which bot?




PQR, when I get honorbuddy, I will make a cc for it.

----------


## averykey

double post

----------


## surfman

Great work Avery!

Can't wait for your prot profile

----------


## Rydar

Thnx works really well but I noticed it was missing divine purpose procs so I added this and placed it before the regular templars verdict in the rotation now works like a dream!  :Smile: 

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)

if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
return true
end

----------


## averykey

It doesn't miss them? Let me test again, I had no problems when testing.

Edit: It still uses Templar, it doesn't miss anything? What do you mean?

Prot profile / solo coming out in 15 mins

----------


## averykey

Going to add ardent defender to the prot rotation, will be out today, anyone want anything else?

----------


## katuro

Error (404)
We can't find the page you're looking for. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home. 

when trying to use https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRetMOP.zip

----------


## averykey

> Error (404)
> We can't find the page you're looking for. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home. 
> 
> when trying to use https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryRetMOP.zip


very weird, it just worked earlier, I will upload it to uppit.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOP.zip

I just tried it again and it worked, Still going to upload it to uppit, just letting you know.

edit:


http://up.ht/SYH4OF

----------


## averykey

Links up top


Update!

2.1 

Changed sacred shield to left ctrl
Changed skipping hour of twlight and parachute to left alt
Removed divineshield checking from skipping hour of twlight/fading light so it works for tanks and heroic
added ardent defender to prot
added a test rotation for aoe, use it for 2 or more targets but less than 4 and let me know if it's a dps increase.

----------


## Pengui

> added a test rotation for aoe, use it for 2 or more targets but less than 4 and let me know if it's a dps increase.


It works for 3 targets (7k + mastery more than Verdict).

I made a small addition in the form of a new profile for multidot two targets. Judgement will be used to focus (make sure you have someone in focus). U can use it on Blackhorne or Madness.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/101807609/PALADIN.zip

Avery, can you make that CS and Judge used in priority the recovery time? Look, if you have 0 hp (Exorcism on cd), then your priority should be to use the ability of a shorter recovery time in the first place, as it will at 0 hp to do the following - Crusader Strike, Judge, pause, Crusader Strike, which will score 3 hp, which we can dispose of the benefit. Otherwise, if u have 1 hp or more then your priority should be to use the first ability with a longer recovery time (Judge), as this in turn will score 3 or more hp, to spend their on the finisher, at the time, as the recovery time is going to expire generator with a longer cooldown.

Sorry for my English.

----------


## averykey

> It works for 3 targets (7k + mastery more than Verdict).
> 
> I made a small addition in the form of a new profile for multidot two targets. Judgement will be used to focus (make sure you have someone in focus). U can use it on Blackhorne or Madness.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/101807609/PALADIN.zip
> 
> Avery, can you make that CS and Judge used in priority the recovery time? Look, if you have 0 hp (Exorcism on cd), then your priority should be to use the ability of a shorter recovery time in the first place, as it will at 0 hp to do the following - Crusader Strike, Judge, pause, Crusader Strike, which will score 3 hp, which we can dispose of the benefit. Otherwise, if u have 1 hp or more then your priority should be to use the first ability with a longer recovery time (Judge), as this in turn will score 3 or more hp, to spend their on the finisher, at the time, as the recovery time is going to expire generator with a longer cooldown.
> 
> Sorry for my English.



Can you explain better?

Are you theory crafting for a better way to do the rotation? I talked with the guys from elitistjerks and mmochamp and they said this is the best way, but maybe there is something they missed.


thanks for testing the new rotation
I will take a look at the focus judgement and implement it today if I have time.


edit:

added in your focus


http://up.ht/S3LaHJ

or update through pqr, thanks!

----------


## Pengui

> Can you explain better?
> 
> Are you theory crafting for a better way to do the rotation? I talked with the guys from elitistjerks and mmochamp and they said this is the best way, but maybe there is something they missed.


Mmm... I do not know how to explain it more accessible, my English is really bad. The bottom line is that such rotation could buy a couple of extra finishers in general and avoid downtime. In fact, it can be neglected, the gain in DPS small (five minutes of battle damage about 60-80 thousand, representing 0.3-0.4% of total DPS)

----------


## averykey

Update fixed focus bug, update from pqr or download here or up top


Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT

----------


## nazgul111

hmm, its acting weird for me, it didn't casted anything else for me than pre combat buffs + in combat cs and inq, anything else i had to press on my own

----------


## averykey

> hmm, its acting weird for me, it didn't casted anything else for me than pre combat buffs + in combat cs and inq, anything else i had to press on my own


Make sure you have updated it through pqr, I just tested it, so it should work.

----------


## ns79

Great profile so far! Would it be possible to add code for using Flash of Light with 3 stacks of Selfless Healer if HP is under say 75% to the solo profile? Would greatly increase self healing while solo.

----------


## maurs

This is the error I get and it doesn't work ....

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 09/01/12 12:38:19
Count: 663
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## averykey

> This is the error I get and it doesn't work ....
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 09/01/12 12:38:19
> Count: 663
> Stack: [C]: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


I will get on and try it.

----------


## Qwog

Great work Averykey, loving the profiles, though would you be able to post some more info on how you have reforged? as I think mine is slightly off, I have full best in slot and my dps seems a little low, keep up the good work mate, thanks.

Edit: Wait never mind, I have just looked at the first post, sorry about that just ignore me :-)

----------


## averykey

> Great work Averykey, loving the profiles, though would you be able to post some more info on how you have reforged? as I think mine is slightly off, I have full best in slot and my dps seems a little low, keep up the good work mate, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Wait never mind, I have just looked at the first post, sorry about that just ignore me :-)


I think askmrrobot is updated now.

----------


## epicasta1900

hi avery, i was just wondering but could your profile support DP procs?

----------


## averykey

> hi avery, i was just wondering but could your profile support DP procs?



supported, also messed with inq handling, let me know if it falls off a lot or does anything funny.


Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT


or update from pqr

----------


## Pengui

> supported, also messed with inq handling, let me know if it falls off a lot or does anything funny.
> 
> 
> Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or update from pqr


Prock used priority? This is not the right approach, you need to continue to accumulate hp up to the cap, and only then use the verdict or, in the case until the end of DP has less than 2 seconds.

----------


## averykey

> Prock used priority? This is not the right approach, you need to continue to accumulate hp up to the cap, and only then use the verdict or, in the case until the end of DP has less than 2 seconds.


It doesn't matter, I asked exemplar over at elitistjerks and he gave me valid reasons on why it doesn't matter to use it at the top or later in the rotation


edit: I will test it pengui and add it if it's a dps increase.

----------


## Pengui

They contradict themselves. Initially say that finisher should be used only if there is a 5 HP or all generators on cd and what DP is different from the above? Gives more damage? No. DP exactly the same as the normal verdict. So if there is a place for HP, there are free generators ... From this we lose HP in general. Not much, but lose, and as a result, loses DPS. 

Can somehow include in your profile (for modifier) switching to Seal of Justice and one hit of Hammer of the Righteus? This would help to slow blood on Madness (and other situational moments that may require deceleration).

----------


## epicasta1900

avery, i was testing ur profile out and i think there is a little hiccups here and there with ultrax and hour of twilight. it would go off sometimes during hour of twilight but completely miss fading lights

----------


## averykey

update for ret

Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT
or pqr update

Changed the way dp procs are handled, fixed a weird bug that caused the rotation not to work, better inq handling hopefully, on my test it didn't fall off.

----------


## aLorzy91

how about a ret pvp?

----------


## bauwoo

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## averykey

> ^^^^^^^^^^



Soon, rewriting the profile, I'm adding an aoe mode with right ctrl, or I can move it to another button if you guys want.

Also working on hands and a better seal system for the pvp profile.


lol the new judgment code 8), combined all 4 judgment spells



```

local CS = GetSpellInfo(35395)local csSTART, csDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(35395)local exoSTART, exoDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(879)local howSTART, howDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(24275)--Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 1 or GetShapeshiftForm("player") == 2 then    hasSeal = trueelse    hasSeal = falseend--Wait so we don't make a bad choiceif csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION <= 0.10 and csSTART - GetTime() + csDURATION > 0 orexoSTART - GetTime() + exoDURATION <= 0.10 and exoSTART - GetTime() + exoDURATION > 0 orselect(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 87138)) orhowSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION <= 0.10 and howSTART - GetTime() + howDURATION > 0 then    return falseend--Judge focus, if none judge targetif hasSeal then    if UnitExists("focus") then        if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        end    elseif UnitExists("target") then        if UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0 then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")            end    endend 


```

----------


## Trivouille

Hey. Been using your profile for a very long time now, has always been the best out here for me, with almost no tweaks  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I'm not posting very often, but i'm wondering something about your last release.

About the judgment spell, and the glyph. I'm not really good, but from what i understand, it just spams judgment on focus if available, and target if not.
Taht's actually a loss in DPS. With the glyph, you get 20% dmgz if you judge a target different from the first one. Let's say you start a fight on target A, and target B is your focus, you judge target A first. You have the buff, and it will judge on B, glyph applied, gain of DPS.
But then, when you hitted B, the glyph is proccing again, and you need to judge again target A to benefit from the damage increase. And actually, it's not doing it, it just spams judge on target B.

So, i'm actually rolling with 2 macros for set and clear my focus, and i switch between them every judgement, but that's kinda annoying ^^.
So yeah, if you could work something about that, it would be awesome.

Except that, your profile is almost perfect, and working fine. Thanks again !


Sorry for my bad english tho.

----------


## averykey

> Hey. Been using your profile for a very long time now, has always been the best out here for me, with almost no tweaks 
> I'm not posting very often, but i'm wondering something about your last release.
> 
> About the judgment spell, and the glyph. I'm not really good, but from what i understand, it just spams judgment on focus if available, and target if not.
> Taht's actually a loss in DPS. With the glyph, you get 20% dmgz if you judge a target different from the first one. Let's say you start a fight on target A, and target B is your focus, you judge target A first. You have the buff, and it will judge on B, glyph applied, gain of DPS.
> But then, when you hitted B, the glyph is proccing again, and you need to judge again target A to benefit from the damage increase. And actually, it's not doing it, it just spams judge on target B.
> 
> So, i'm actually rolling with 2 macros for set and clear my focus, and i switch between them every judgement, but that's kinda annoying ^^.
> So yeah, if you could work something about that, it would be awesome.
> ...


Will be implemented for next update  :Big Grin:  Rep+

Do you know what the id is, or the name? I think it's called double jeopardy or something.

Just wrote something up, might not work, but it's worth a try if it does work D:


-- double jeporady
if IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 0 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "target") == 1 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 0 or IsSpellInRange(CS, "focus") == 1 then
if UnitExists("focus") and UnitBuffID("target", 54922) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
end
elseif UnitExists("target") and UnitBuffID("foucs", 54922) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
end
end

----------


## Pengui

WoG (HA)



> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local DivinePurposeSpell = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86172))
> local DivinePurposeBuff = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 90174))
> local Inquisition = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963))
> local WoG = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 115522))
> local HA = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 105809)
> local WoGSpell = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 54936))
> 
> if HA == nil then
> ...


Verdict (HA)



> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local Inquisition = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963))
> local DivinePurpose = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86172))
> local WoG = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 115522))
> local WoGSpell = select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 54936))
> 
> if Inquisition == nil or Inquisition - GetTime() < 3.5 or WoGSpell == nil and WoG - GetTime <= 0.1 or HA == nil then
> return false
> end
> ...



What i doing wrong? :-) The fact that WoG will increase more DPS, if 6 seconds of the buff by 9% will be done to a certain amount of damage (244,444 damage in my gear). This can be achieved only under the Holy Avenger or there are 5 HP + DP (WoG - Verdict - Genetator - Verdict - Generator - Generator). Help with the code, please.  :Smile:

----------


## Trivouille

Been working a little bit for a rotation to pex lvl 90 :

I went with you "solo" rotation, which is good, and working without inq. I don't think keeping inq will be worth it while questing, so disabled is good, but in your rotation, the 5 HP TV, and OOR spells are disabled when you're at 5 HP, for inq refresh purpose. So basically, at 5 HP the rotation will stop.

Did a quick workaround by adding these abilities without the inq check, and it's working perfectly fine. Tweaked the WoG to < 60% HP instead of 50% too, tho.

Here it is for thoses who wants it : https://dl.dropbox.com/s/i1afnp8luc3...sting.zip?dl=1

Have fun !

----------


## Aegeus

A quick question, does this profile use the new talents that will be available to us at level 90, or will there be an update?

----------


## Pengui

You profile is working correctly? Refuses to use CS and Judg.

Update. Profile dont work with Glyph of Mass Exorcism. Bot spamming Exo only (dont see that exo on cd).

----------


## ziggar

Thanks for this profile, great job!

----------


## darkayo

Is it best Ret profile ? Thx a lot

----------


## c0rteX

I fixed Mass Exo by myself
edit the mass exorcism spell in Ability editor and put in the following



> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
> local crusaderStrike = GetSpellInfo(35395)
> 
> 
> if holyPower == 5 then
> return false
> end
> 
> if holyPower < 5 and IsSpellInRange(crusaderStrike, "target") == 1 then
> ...


then you just need to remove the "exorcism (OOR)" from the rotation und replace exorcism with mass exorcism
works now fine for me
thx averykey for the good work !

----------


## ziggar

Guess the prot ones aren't updated?

Just stands there for me at lvl 87

The ret part kicks ass though  :Smile: .

----------


## Pengui

> I fixed Mass Exo by myself
> edit the mass exorcism spell in Ability editor and put in the following
> 
> 
> then you just need to remove the "exorcism (OOR)" from the rotation und replace exorcism with mass exorcism
> works now fine for me
> thx averykey for the good work !


Still does not work.  :Frown:

----------


## c0rteX

> Still does not work.


Dunno if i made any other changes, i always try to change it to the way i play, (e.g. sacred shield is on left ctrl in my files and auto buffing sdm/sdk is removed from the rotation) but with those mass exo should work. but only if you have the mass exo glyph active, without it, it wont work anymore (BAAAD english ^^)

Attachment 10614Attachment 10615

----------


## maleth

Is there any chance of adding executioners sentence to the rotation? Should be used as a filler, its best for Ret's right now.

----------


## averykey

Paladin Profile Ret/Prot
---------------------------------------


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryMOPV3.zip

or

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ojwems
Having issues uploading, if someone can give me a link or a few mirrors, I would greatly appreciate it.

You will need to re-download it, I have a lua file now because I am adding more support for pvp next update.
I had lots of problems with double jeopardy and I can't seem to find a solution for it, I have tried comparing censure times, storing the last casted spell in a table and globals, I can't find any solutions in the pqr thread so I am not sure what to do, but I will continue working on it until it works  :Big Grin: .


The update has sacred shield support for ret, it will cast ss when it has a free global, just noticed I didn't add a check for the 90 spells, will push out an update tomorrow or later tonight.
It has solo healing and pvp healing, it won't spend holy power on wog in raids.
Better support for holy avenger
Level 90 spells, hopefully they all work, Will test soon when I reach level 90.

To come still.
Seal of insight support, seal of justice support if you don't have burden of guilt.
Player/Arena support for hof/emancipate.
Arena support for flash of light/hof/wog/whatever else.
Auto crowd control on healers/undead in bgs/arenas.
Harsh words support.
Anything you guys/girls want.

----------


## Pengui

I love you, Avery.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aegeus

Profile is working as it should and it's ****ing awesome! The suooprt for 90 talents would be good as son as possible though. Keep up the good work!

----------


## bauwoo

The only flaw the the newest update is that when you are in combat and you're on single target and want to change to AOE, Seal of Right doesn't change over from when you're on Truth. Only works out of combat. Going from AOE mode to single target, SoR to SoT works in combat. Love that you did the Left Ctrl AOE switching key. Thanks for it and would love to see 90 talents soon.  :Smile:

----------


## averykey

> The only flaw the the newest update is that when you are in combat and you're on single target and want to change to AOE, Seal of Right doesn't change over from when you're on Truth. Only works out of combat. Going from AOE mode to single target, SoR to SoT works in combat. Love that you did the Left Ctrl AOE switching key. Thanks for it and would love to see 90 talents soon.


Can you explain the seal problem more? I haven't had issues with it but a few others have, having more info will help me fix it.

----------


## Aegeus

My seals work fine! Still waiting on the level 90 talents though! Will +Rep at every chance I have ;D

----------


## Aegeus

Your profile has just stopped working. Nothing changed from ealier when I was using it, but no matter what I do now, the rotation does not kick in. Every other profile I have works fine  :Frown:

----------


## SHJordan

Can you code selfless healer into the ret pve? please =3 Btwm loved the protection profile, but sometimes the aoe do not trigger the right seal, like, while in combat for instance... so i had to wait the combat to go off and press ctrl twice in order to aoe trigger the seal correctly...

----------


## averykey

Been working on the profile a lot these past few days, I think seal switching is fixed for everyone, updated the self buffing to check for grace of air and to cast bok, if we don't have any of the stat buffs.

Sacred shield should be updated for everything
Level 90 talents are done.
Emancipate is almost finished, 
working on hof/wog/fol if you have selfless healer for arenas/bgs 
working on hoj/repen/foj/rebuke/turn evil interrupt profile for pve/pvp

Here are my ideas right now, let me know if you have any and I will try to implement it.

flash of light/Wog at any holy power in raid if lay on hands/healthstone is not available at < 15% health
hand of sanc on a raid member if they are about to die, priority tank > healer - ignore dps?
hand of sanc wont be cast on healer if we have bop available, but I think that only stops melee damage? - might not work
seal of insight switching when < 20 % health and we dont have loh/health stone/enough mana for fol/enough holy power for wog on prot, ret when solo/dungeon/scenarios, I could have it switch at < 10% health in raid for ret if all of the conditions above are met

all of the ideas above will try to be casted on a free gcd/replace sacred shield refreshing? so you still do maximum dps unless we are extremely low <10%

----------


## bauwoo

Yeup the Seal problem is fixed, awesome. Just wondering if Execution Sentence is working and also Mass Exo glyph? I'm on 3.5 of your profile and when I try to update it, the update shows me 3.0.

----------


## ziggar

Hello avery, been a bit busy but here is the problem with the seals, if you're not in combat and press the aoe toggle it will switch from the seals instantly.

If you're in combat sometimes it takes the seal off right away and doesn't select another, other times it will wait a random time until it switches the seal, also sometimes need to press ctrl 2 times to switch from single to aoe etc.

----------


## averykey

> Yeup the Seal problem is fixed, awesome. Just wondering if Execution Sentence is working and also Mass Exo glyph? I'm on 3.5 of your profile and when I try to update it, the update shows me 3.0.


Actually I haven't put out the update yet, I am trying to fix double jeopardy.

Current code if anyone wants to look



```

--Censure time/stack check for double jeoparady
local tCensure = (select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 31803, "player")))
local fCensure = (select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803, "player")))
 -- Judgment
if hasSeal and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    if UnitExists("focus") and RangeCheck(20271, "focus") then
        if not fCensure or select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() > select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")
        end
elseif UnitExists("target") and RangeCheck(20271, "target") then
        if not tCensure or select(7, UnitDebuffID("target", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() < select(7, UnitDebuffID("focus", 31803, "player")) - GetTime() then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")
        end
    end            
end 


```

Thanks for the info on mass exo, I forgot someone or you posted about it before and never took a look at it.

I think I just have the wrong glyph or wrong spell id, so it never cast mass exo.

Code for exo



```

-- Exorcism
if UnitBuffID("player", 87138) and UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 or UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 then
    if GlyphCheck(83107) and RangeCheck(85256, "target") then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(879), "target")
    elseif not GlyphCheck(83107) and RangeCheck(879, "target") then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(879), "target")
    end
end 


```


122028 might be the mass exo id so change 


```

    if GlyphCheck(83107) and RangeCheck(85256, "target") then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122028), "target") 


```

----------


## js1974

I noticed that in the ES/LH/HP code there were a few of the abilities using the Talent ID and not the castable spell ID, Made these small changes and everything works fine.



```
--Execution Sentence

if IsPlayerSpell(114157) then
if RangeCheck(114157, "target") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114157), "target")
end
end

--Light's Hammer

if IsPlayerSpell(114158) then
if RangeCheck(114158, "target")
and not UnitChannelInfo("player")
 and not PQR_IsMoving(1) then
   SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
   CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158), "target")
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
   return true 
end
end

--Holy Prism
if IsPlayerSpell(114165) then
if RangeCheck(114165, "target") then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114165), "player")
end
end
```

----------


## redev1

Holy Prism ST/AOE dependence AND solution to rotation stop

EDIT: not solved the rotation stop bug :/



```
local CDES = GetSpellCooldown(114916)
local CDLH = GetSpellCooldown(114158)
local CDHP = GetSpellCooldown(114165)
--Execution Sentence
if IsPlayerSpell(114916) and CDES == 0 then
if RangeCheck(114916, "target") then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114916), "target")
end
end

--Light's Hammer
if IsPlayerSpell(114158) and CDLH == 0 then
if RangeCheck(114158, "target")
and not UnitChannelInfo("player")
and not PQR_IsMoving(1)
then
  SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
  CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158), "target")
  if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
  return true
end
end

--Holy Prism
if IsPlayerSpell(114165) and CDHP == 0 then
if not AoeSwap and RangeCheck(114165, "target") then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114165), "target")
elseif AoeSwap then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114165), "player")
end
end
```

whats that code for? if instance is raid, it will heal at <70% with wog?



```

--solo pvp checklocal PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then    if PlayerHP <= 70 then        return false    endend 


```

----------


## SHJordan

Trying to figure out if i have the latest version, since i downloaded the first page version and when i launched the pqr i hit the update button, but it says i have v3.5 and is trying to download v3.... is this intended?

----------


## ziggar

Yeah already reported that js, think will be fixed in the new version : ).

----------


## js1974

```

--solo pvp checklocal PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then    if PlayerHP <= 70 then        return false    endend 


```

Yes this looks like it's an instance/solo check and use wog if not in an instance.

----------


## redev1

Found rotation stop bug, caused by Mass Exorcism glyph and that chunk of code:


```
-- prevents wrong spell cast ret
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Воздаяние" then
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then
		return false
	end
end
```

PQR_SpellAvailable(879) change to PQR_SpellAvailable(122032)

Also:
thats a talent: Divine Purpose - Spell - World of Warcraft
and thats a buff: Divine Purpose - Spell - World of Warcraft

u should replace all 86172 to 90174 to use TV/DS/INQ on DP buff procs.

bloodlust/timewarp ownage:



```

if UnitBuffID("player", 80353) or UnitBuffID("player", 90355) or UnitBuffID("player", 2825) then
    local GoAk = GetSpellCooldown(86698)
    local AW = GetSpellCooldown(31884)
    if GoAk == 0 then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86698), "player")
    end
    if AW == 0 then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884), "player")
    end
    if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",13) == 0 then
        UseInventoryItem(13)
    end
end 


```

----------


## averykey

Having problems with my modifiers right now, I fixed a ton of stuff and it's almost working.

Trying to sort out the best way to do all 4 rotations in 1 while still having working seal switching/buffing if no seal

Right now it will switch between

Truth/Cs/Tv
Truth/Cs/Tv
Truth/Hotr/Ds -- sometimes works
Sotr/Hotr/Ds -- problem

Curse blizz for shitty balancing on our skills :O

The dps increase is huge switching between these with modifiers.

at 89
Doing like 60k~ singletarget in greens and ds gear
and 80k+ aoe in greens and ds gear


edit: ^ I will do some testing with divine purpose, it seems to use the procs now I think? But if it doesn't I will switch the ids around.

The check for bl/tw/hero/otherbufflol for popping cds

I think I will add it in, you only pop those buffs ^ at times when people can get off cds and use them effectively, well most of the time. lfr guy, I think I will pop hero when the boss has 5% health left >.>; I will probably add in a check for boss health to prevent waste of cds? Let me know what you guys think.

----------


## tigerwoods2012

So Avery are you going to hold the update until complete, or is it the current version when updating through PQR? Thanks again for all your efforts.

----------


## Zyraxian

Hi Avery, awesome profile so far!

I have two requests. First, how would I go about modifying the WOG ability so it will check and heal my party as well as myself? Second, could you add an option for Selfless Healer with the same checks?

Thanks!

----------


## js1974

After killing Eregon tonight Exorcism and Hammer of Wrath both hang on the boss if you use the ability the rotation picks back up but there is something that causes those 2 abilities to continually hang up.

----------


## bauwoo

Avery is WoG in your PvE rotation? I seem to notice is going off. It shouldn't been in it.

----------


## js1974

> Avery is WoG in your PvE rotation? I seem to notice is going off. It shouldn't been in it.


If you check you will see the wog code checks to see if you are in an instance and does not heal if you are. So it works great for soloing but has no effect in raids.

----------


## bauwoo

It goes off in raids hence why I mentioned it.

----------


## Bouter

@averykey I realy love your profile.
But i have some problems with it.

When i put my major glyphs in the slots your profile stops working? ( also tryed sheepmoons profile and his also stops working)

I disabled all my addons and it still wont work.
Only if i remove all my major glyphs it works again.

Please help me

Regards
Bouter

----------


## js1974

> @averykey I realy love your profile.
> But i have some problems with it.
> 
> When i put my major glyphs in the slots your profile stops working? ( also tryed sheepmoons profile and his also stops working)
> 
> I disabled all my addons and it still wont work.
> Only if i remove all my major glyphs it works again.
> 
> Please help me
> ...


Which major glyphs are you using?

----------


## js1974

Have you updated recently or is your double jep code updated in the download?

----------


## Bouter

> Which major glyphs are you using?


I just put my glyphs in Yesterday and than the trouble begins.

I have [Glyph of Mass Exorcism] [Glyph of Double Jeopardy]and[Glyph of Divine Storm]

I tryed them seperatly and togetter but it wont work?

Please help ^^

----------


## js1974

> I just put my glyphs in Yesterday and than the trouble begins.
> 
> I have [Glyph of Mass Exorcism] [Glyph of Double Jeopardy]and[Glyph of Divine Storm]
> 
> I tryed them seperatly and togetter but it wont work?
> 
> Please help ^^


The issue is with Mass Exorcism, Try to avoid using it for now we have been working on a fix for it but it's not quite there yet.

----------


## Bouter

> The issue is with Mass Exorcism, Try to avoid using it for now we have been working on a fix for it but it's not quite there yet.


I removed Mass Exorcism but the problem still there. Now it wil only cast Exorcism and no Judgment.
Have the Double Jeopardy glyph still active

----------


## js1974

> I removed Mass Exorcism but the problem still there. Now it wil only cast Exorcism and no Judgment.
> Have the Double Jeopardy glyph still active


What version are you using?

----------


## Sovietbobcat

From http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-bot-329.html (PQR - Rotation Bot)



> Won't be updating for a while, Might release prot/pvp later, I just bought HonorBuddy and I will be making ccs/plugins for it.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladinPQR.zip
> 
> Ret
> --------
> Supports double jeopardy, you need a focus otherwise it will just judge your target.
> Might support mass exo, untested, think I have the right ids.
> supports all 90 talents except light's hammer
> ...


That does some nice dps... in Raid/Heroics see Avg of 50k+ Dps on the bosses, and on Aoe packs have seen over 200k peaks, Topping the charts even with some higher il people in group.

464il, with just reforge no gems/enchants.
Hit > Str > Exp > Haste > Mastery > Crit
Talent 2,3,3,3,1,1.
Glyphs, [Glyph of Avenging Wrath][Glyph of Harsh Words][Glyph of Templar's Verdict]

----------


## barandeniz

Avery did you implemented PvP ret to v3.5 ? i mean if you did , is it viable for arenas?

----------


## chric

Avery, the reason mass exo doesn't work with your profile is because you're checking the wrong spell id. It should be 122032!
Exorcism - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## barandeniz

> Avery, the reason mass exo doesn't work with your profile is because you're checking the wrong spell id. It should be 122032!
> Exorcism - Spell - World of Warcraft


i could not find which id should i change in exorcism code , can you help me please?

----------


## barandeniz

> Avery, the reason mass exo doesn't work with your profile is because you're checking the wrong spell id. It should be 122032!
> Exorcism - Spell - World of Warcraft


i could not find which id should i change in exorcism code , can you help me please?

----------


## Aegeus

Profile locks up on Elegon as it tries to cast Exorcism

----------


## derfred

> Profile locks up on Elegon as it tries to cast Exorcism


Same on Feng, it also doesnt use Hammer of Wrath

----------


## barandeniz

In BGs profile lock up on Exorcism also , i am not using the mass exp glyph tho.

----------


## js1974

> Avery, the reason mass exo doesn't work with your profile is because you're checking the wrong spell id. It should be 122032!
> Exorcism - Spell - World of Warcraft


Using that id will cast Exorcism but the rest of the rotation hangs, suppose it's just a work in progress at this point.

----------


## vitamincore

what could be the problem? Beat Manik PQR uses Judgment, and in instances does not. Wow client initially use Russian

----------


## darkayo

How much dps on training dummies please ?

----------


## hcomaler

Hello, ty avery for this profile, i have just one question, why when the character hp goes down to 55% the profile just do normal attack only, when hp up to 60% work perfect again ? btw ty again for ur work on this.
 :Smile:

----------


## Deathsmind

decided it might be smarter to post in here instead of PQR, maybe someone here will know how to fix it as well.

Hey Avery, im using your coding for the prot pally PQR, i have a couple questions with your coding that i need changed. Im not the greatest with coding but i know a couple things need to be changed. This is my first time using this program so im sorry for all the questions. Im a pretty fast learner and once i get some help here i will understand more and will be able to do it myself later. Thank you for your time as well.

1. For prot, Seal of Truth is no longer Viable it received a 80% nerf, i need to change this to Seal of Insight.
2. Im using Divine Purpose, is there anyway of making it where i have the buff that it casts Shield of the Righteous again?
3. How do i add divine protection and my trinket into the mix of this?
4. Its not casting Holy Prism it seems to me, Very nice aoe heal for boss fights how do i get this working.
5.When im running it with my addons on it continues to ask me to turn them off because there is a problem and its slowing wow down. It closed, bartender, recount, a scrolling meter addon, and still asking to close more. Anyway around this? any way of changing something so it doesnt bog down wow? I have a top of the line computer i built, 24gb ram i7 3.2ghz computer. It can usually handle anything i give it but if it because apparent to wow that im using this than i would rather make it work better if possible. Again thank you for any of your help.

edit: forgot one thing, anyway of ensuring that Weakening Blows is always up?

----------


## darkayo

When i hold Right Shift, the rotation don't - pause - Any idea ?

----------


## barandeniz

its Left shift i guess.

----------


## darkayo

No. It's not left Shift.



> Left Ctrl switches between Truth/Tv/Cs - Truth/Ds/Cs
> Left Shift Switches Between Truth/Ds/Hotr - Sotr/ Ds/Hotr
> Right Shift Pauses the profile
> Left Alt skips Fading Light/Hour of Twlight
> Right Ctrl casts Sacred Shield to yourself

----------


## Zyraxian

Just wanted to say thanks for the great profile. +repz.

----------


## barandeniz

@Avery , hows going your pvp ret progress ?

----------


## Smilezz

Where do I download the latest Ret profile?

----------


## averykey

Need some feedback before I add this code in to the optional rotation.

The code below does.

--if we are fighting a boss, cd handling, n


```

if bossexists and targetisboss and not moving and we are in melee range then 


```

--Goak with lust/nolust handling


```

if goakisavail thencast goakelseif goakisup and goak < 24secondsleft and lustisup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif goakisup and goak < 21secondsleft and lustisnotup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif trinket1isavail and goakisup and goak < 24secondsleft and lustisup thenusetrink1elseif trinket1isavail and goakisup and goak < 21secondsleft and lustisnotup thenusetrink1elseif trinket1isavail and goakisup and goak < 24secondsleft and lustisup thenusetrink2elseif trinket2isavail and goakisup and goak < 21secondsleft and lustisnotup thenusetrink2elseif glovesisavail and not trinket1isavail and not trinket2isavail and trinket1 > 10seconds and trinket2 > 10seconds thenif goakisup and goak < 25secondsleft thenuseglovesend 


```

--regular cd handling without lust to save cds for goak, probably going to add in a boss hp check here
--goak is not up and has more than 25seconds till available and we dont have lust


```

elseif goakisnotup and goak > 25secondsleft and lustisnotup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif trinket1isavail and lustisnotup thenuse trinket1elseif trinket2isavail and lustisnotup thenuse trinket2elseif glovesisavail and not trinket1isavail and not trinket2isavail and trinket1 > 10seconds and trinket2 > 10seconds and lustisnotup thenuse gloves 


```

--cd handling for lust 


```

elseif goakisnotavail and lustisup thenif avengingwrathisavail or sanctifiedwrathisavail thencast avengingcast sancelseif holyavengerisaspell and holyavengerisup thencast holyavengerendelseif trinket1isavail and lustisup thenusetrinket1elseif trinket2isavail and lustisup thenusetrinket2elseif glovesisavail and not trinket1isavail and not trinket2isavail and trinket1 > 10seconds and trinket2 > 10seconds and lustisup thenuse glovesend 


```

--not in a boss fight


```

elseif bossnotexists and not moving and we are in melee range thenif glovesareavail thenuseglovesendend 


```



```

local glovesCD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 10))local trinket1CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 13)local trinket2CD = GetItemCooldown(GetInventoryItemID("player", 14)local goakSTART, goakDURATION = GetSpellCooldown(86698)-- Boss Checklocal bossExists = falsefor i=1,4 do    if UnitExists("boss"..tostring(i)) then        bossExists = true    endend-- Lust Checklocal lust = falseif UnitBuffID("player", 2825)  -- Bloodlustor UnitBuffID("player", 32182) -- Heroismor UnitBuffID("player", 80353) -- Time Warpor UnitBuffID("player", 90355) -- Ancient Hysteriathen lust = true endif bossExists == true and UnitLevel("target") == -1 and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then--Goak is up and lust is up or not upif PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86698))elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif trinket1CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false  then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 then    if UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 25 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    end--Goak not avail and goak has > 25 seconds and lust is not upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and goakSTART - GetTime() + goakDURATION > 25 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == false then    UseInventoryItem(10)--Goak not avail and lust is upelseif not PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    elseif trinket1CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(13)elseif trinket2CD == 0 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(14)elseif glovesCD == 0 and trinket1CD == 1 and trinket2CD == 1 and trinket1CD - GetTime() > 10 and trinket2CD - GetTime() > 10 and lust == true then    UseInventoryItem(10)endelseif bossExists == false and PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and RangeCheck(35395, "target") then    if glovesCD == 0 then        UseInventoryItem(10)    endend 


```

----------


## redev1

If you wanna use GoAK+AW at same time you need to make AW starting at ~8-10 secs after GoAK started to maximize dps

----------


## js1974

> < snip >



I can give it a try for you in LFR but personally I want to handle my CD's on my own for things like 4PC T11 prepull and things of that nature. I generally only automated a few things when it comes to big CD's but I'll do some testing for you.

----------


## averykey

> I can give it a try for you in LFR but personally I want to handle my CD's on my own for things like 4PC T11 prepull and things of that nature. I generally only automated a few things when it comes to big CD's but I'll do some testing for you.


it will be in another rotation for people who want that option

edit: Been thinking of a way for prepull t11, Maybe a modifier; RIght shift?




> If you wanna use GoAK+AW at same time you need to make AW starting at ~8-10 secs after GoAK started to maximize dps




```

--goakif PQR_SpellAvailable(86698) then    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(86698))--lust check for aw/sanc/ha, since you get the amount of stacks you need at 24elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 24 and lust == true then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end    --if we dont have lust cast aw/sanc/ha if goak is < 21elseif UnitBuffID("player", 86698) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 86698)) - GetTime() < 21 and lust == false then    if (PQR_SpellAvailable(31884) or PQR_SpellAvailable(53376)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31884))        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(53376))    elseif (IsPlayerSpell(105809) and PQR_SpellAvailable(105809)) then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(105809))    end 


```

--goak
--lust check for aw/sanc/ha, since you get the amount of stacks you need at 24
--if we dont have lust cast aw/sanc/ha if goak is < 21

that's what the code above means, is that alright, or am I missing/needtoadd/change something?

----------


## Cyxi

Hi Avery,

In ret profile,i added *Execution Sentence - Spellid - return true* in your abilities and rotation (after judgment)

but for ret solo, i want to cast Flash of Ligth if i'm under 50% life, if i have 3 Selfless Healer buff, but i was not able to program it, can you help me please?

Thxs in advance

Cheers

----------


## averykey

> Hi Avery,
> 
> In ret profile,i added *Execution Sentence - Spellid - return true* in your abilities and rotation (after judgment)
> 
> but for ret solo, i want to cast Flash of Ligth if i'm under 50% life, if i have 3 Selfless Healer buff, but i was not able to program it, can you help me please?
> 
> Thxs in advance
> 
> Cheers




```

--Flash of Lightlocal PlayerHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")if not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then    if PlayerHP <= 50 and select(4, UnitAura("player", "Selfless Healer")) >= 3 then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")    endend 


```

Why did you move the 90 talent, according to ej it should be like this

Inq > 5HP TV > LEVEL90 > HoW > Exo > CS > Judge > 3-4HP TV (> SS)

----------


## Trivouille

> If you wanna use GoAK+AW at same time you need to make AW starting at ~8-10 secs after GoAK started to maximize dps


Considering that Sanctified Wrath is the higher DPS talent, and that with this, your AW lasts 30 sec, AW and GOAK should be used at the same time.

Oh, and btw, been using your last profile, it's working fine, but sometimes it just stops, and does absolutely nothing. I've not been able to see precisely the conditions for the stop, so i really don't know why. The only thing i know is that it does it only at 5HP, and not all the time. I'm currently wondering if it has something to do with the solo/pvp thing you added in the 5HP TV.

----------


## averykey

> Considering that Sanctified Wrath is the higher DPS talent, and that with this, your AW lasts 30 sec, AW and GOAK should be used at the same time.
> 
> Oh, and btw, been using your last profile, it's working fine, but sometimes it just stops, and does absolutely nothing. I've not been able to see precisely the conditions for the stop, so i really don't know why. The only thing i know is that it does it only at 5HP, and not all the time. I'm currently wondering if it has something to do with the solo/pvp thing you added in the 5HP TV.


thanks for the info, I will look into the problem and change the cooldowns ability to check for sanc wrath when handling goak

----------


## Cyxi

I'm stupid,

i take the version in your signature

and thxs for the heal code its working fine  :Smile:

----------


## barandeniz

avery missed your pvp ret profile at least cant you upload WIP version of ur profile ?

----------


## Aegeus

I'd rather you have a look at the bugs and why the rotation is stopping instead of handling CD's which should ALWAYS been done manually anyway.

----------


## xLegendx

Any updates Avery?

Also, what is the latest version? There are so many links!
One on your sig, one on this thread, on that I found quoted on this page (which I think is the latest) xD

----------


## averykey

Paladin Profile Ret
---------------------------------------


Here is an update to the ret profile, bunch of changes, too many to list.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladinPQR.zip

Right alt is hof, I won't be able to add in hof/emancipate till I finish the debuff list or someone helps me.
No idea how to fix the glyph issue, didn't work gabbz =/.

Happy halloween!

----------


## Hoblerhans

Thx 4 the update avery...but ur new profile doesnt work 4 me...it shows the pause ability and doesnt attack...removing pause ability from the rotation doesnt change anything. Dunno where the problem is exactly. will try if u tell me what to look after.

Thx anyway

BTW i am lvl 88 maybe thats the prob...

----------


## averykey

> Thx 4 the update avery...but ur new profile doesnt work 4 me...it shows the pause ability and doesnt attack...removing pause ability from the rotation doesnt change anything. Dunno where the problem is exactly. will try if u tell me what to look after.
> 
> Thx anyway
> 
> BTW i am lvl 88 maybe thats the prob...


I will do an update so all levels can use the profile.

----------


## Hoblerhans

AAWWWWWW! Thx...looking at all those features made me very exited...and now i can use them on the last lvl...nice
+rep when i am allowed to give it to u again...

----------


## DymondKing

Hmmm! Can't figure out why this profile aint working. Both Aoe/Single target mode doesnt use anything besides judgement. Doesn't use CS/HotR at all but it does use TV when i eventually get enough holy power.

----------


## triggersad

the rotation keep sayings spell is not ready

and it is only using sacred shield and excorism, as well as inquistion for me, crusader strike and judgement are not working and

i went and checked, jugdement spell id is 0, actually all of them are 0, looks like you incoroporated within the xml code

----------


## Trivouille

Just to make a few things clear.

This is working flawless. If it's not working for you, then delete, re-download both PQR and profile, check that you have put the abilities and rotations in the "PALADIN" folder, and the "PQR_Avery_Data" In the "DATA" folder, within PQR.

Another thing tho, wich may not be completely clear :

Left ctrl switches between Truth/Tv/Cs and Truth/Ds/Cs :
-Truth/Tv/Cs is the primary single target rotation, when you have only one target available.
-Truth/DS/Cs is the 2+ target rotation, but keeps focus on the main target. You should use this whenever you have more than one target.

Left Shift switches between Truth/Ds/Hotr and Sotr/ Ds/Hotr :
-Truth/Ds/Hotr is the main AOE rotation. You should switch to this one whenever there's 3 or more targets. 
-Sotr/ Ds/Hotr is the big AOE rotation, that should be used when you have more than 6 targets, AND you are sure they'll live for more than 30 sec.

Be careful to select the best rotation for the situation, if you want to max out your DPS !

EDIT : Confirming js1974, the rotation is simply not working on Elegon. Not tested on the others bosses. Havn't been able to tell why, it's really weird. It was working on adds there, just the boss itself causing issues.

----------


## Hoblerhans

This Rotation is for 90s only...after hitting 90 and testing, it worked perfectly.

----------


## js1974

> Paladin Profile Ret
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Here is an update to the ret profile, bunch of changes, too many to list.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladinPQR.zip
> 
> Right alt is hof, I won't be able to add in hof/emancipate till I finish the debuff list or someone helps me.
> ...


Have you done any Heart of Fear yet? Same experience with Legs on Garalon as Elegon and some other bosses some abilities just quit firing.

On top of that since I'm an engineer I generally always wait till synapse springs is active before using ES is there anyway you can incorporate that into your ES logic or better yet just advise me as to what changes to make to have them fire before ES?

----------


## LtButterman

Can anyone tell me the line of code you put at the end of the script to make it work for all lvls? I'll do it myself just haven't had to use it since cata..

----------


## averykey

> Have you done any Heart of Fear yet? Same experience with Legs on Garalon as Elegon and some other bosses some abilities just quit firing.
> 
> On top of that since I'm an engineer I generally always wait till synapse springs is active before using ES is there anyway you can incorporate that into your ES logic or better yet just advise me as to what changes to make to have them fire before ES?


Will add that in, also coming out with some more pvp updates soon. The leveling stuff is done.

Not sure if it was a bug in the rotation or something, but I have no problem doing elegon in lfr/normal or garalon in heart of fear, so I might have made an error somewhere before my recent edits, will be fixed in the next update.

----------


## LtButterman

when can we expect the leveling stuff to be implemented, Avery?  :Big Grin:

----------


## averykey

> when can we expect the leveling stuff to be implemented, Avery?


I will try to get it out today, I have to write a bit more, I actually missed a few spells so I need to write new logic.


After this update, I want to pick up another class. I will continue with ret/prot and maybe holy.
What class do you guys want?

----------


## barandeniz

if the ret arena/pvp is decent i would vote for holy arena/pvp =) im excited for ret pvp tho w8ing like 1 month or so.

----------


## Gabbz

@Avery
I saw your post on the main thread about inq.

this is exelpers code


```

local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)if inquisition ~= nil then    inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()endif inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime <= 2 then    if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then        return true    endend 


```

the ability with HaveBuff is Sheuron and he stop playing afaik.

I hope this points you in the right direction.

----------


## averykey

> @Avery
> I saw your post on the main thread about inq.
> 
> this is exelpers code
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local holyPower = UnitPower("player", 9)
local divinePurpose = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 86172)
local inquisition, _, _, _, _, _, inquisitionEndTime = PQR_UnitBuffID("player", 84963)
 if inquisition ~= nil then
    inquisitionEndTime = inquisitionEndTime - GetTime()
end
 if inquisition == nil or inquisitionEndTime <= 2 then
    if holyPower >= 3 or divinePurpose ~= nil then
        return true
    end
end 
> ...


This is my current code for inq and it works fine.



```

if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() <= 3 then
    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(84963))
    end
end 


```

What I wanted to know is how to use the time var correctly in HaveBuff, I also wanted to know if my implementation of stacks was correct.

So I could do something like.



```

if not HaveBuff("PLAYER", 84963) or HaveBuff("PLAYER", 84963, 3) then
    if HolyPower >= 3 or HaveBuff("PLAYER", 90174) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(84963))
    end
end 


```

I was wondering if the 3 in HaveBuff("PLAYER", 84963, 3) will check if the time is at least that and or less than that.
I'm not sure if it will because sheuron's code is 

```

   if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end 


```

, so will this only return true if inq has more than 3? That's what it looks like. I just wanted to know if I was wrong.

I am unsure on how to implement stacks. Ideally I want to use the existing havebuff function instead of making another.

Maybe something like this?



```

function HaveStacks(t, id, stacks)
    if select(4,UnitBuffID(t,id)) == stacks then return true end
    return false
end 


```

----------


## triggersad

> Just to make a few things clear.
> 
> This is working flawless. If it's not working for you, then delete, re-download both PQR and profile, check that you have put the abilities and rotations in the "PALADIN" folder, and the "PQR_Avery_Data" In the "DATA" folder, within PQR.
> 
> 
> EDIT : Confirming js1974, the rotation is simply not working on Elegon. Not tested on the others bosses. Havn't been able to tell why, it's really weird. It was working on adds there, just the boss itself causing issues.


I did what you have told me and it still does not work...

I have a level 90 belf paladin and still not using the crusader strike and judgement

----------


## DymondKing

This profile will bug if you have the Exorcism Glyph to turn it into melee range. Make sure that Glyph isn't active and it will work. 
Took a bit of time to figure that out :3

----------


## triggersad

ya, I removed that it works perfect, thanks

----------


## paintpauller

love it so far, the left shift is kinda annoying but i can live with it. the latest update just messed everything up and it doesnt like to work most of the time so i reverted back to the Halloween release =D. is there any way u could add [Jade Charioteer Figurine] (Jade Charioteer Figurine - Item - World of Warcraft.) link is for the normal one!

EDIT: also [Execution Sentence] doesnt work
EDIT #2: it will not let me use Blessing of Kings, it just over rides it

----------


## averykey

> love it so far, the left shift is kinda annoying but i can live with it. the latest update just messed everything up and it doesnt like to work most of the time so i reverted back to the Halloween release =D. is there any way u could add [Jade Charioteer Figurine] (Jade Charioteer Figurine - Item - World of Warcraft.) link is for the normal one!
> 
> EDIT: also [Execution Sentence] doesnt work
> EDIT #2: it will not let me use Blessing of Kings, it just over rides it




What is wrong with left shift?

exe works for me, bok is a dps loss, it will only use bok if you have grace of air from shamans.

going to try to get the new update out today, will be releasing a warrior profile today or tomorrow as well, lots of people have been requesting it.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Avery you are doing great job. Really and for this i wil donate! Its really good profile !
and for the people that are saying THIS IS NOT WORKING or PUT THIS OR MAKE THIS LOW DPS etc etc
go give 30$ for a retarded profile  :Smile:  Dont wanna put the name here^^

----------


## js1974

> Will add that in, also coming out with some more pvp updates soon. The leveling stuff is done.
> 
> Not sure if it was a bug in the rotation or something, but I have no problem doing elegon in lfr/normal or garalon in heart of fear, so I might have made an error somewhere before my recent edits, will be fixed in the next update.


I know you have put a lot of work into the setup and it's really appreciated but I would suggest dropping SoR as an AE option the seal is total garbage and you will just get more out of HoTR + DS without swapping seals. I've tested a number of times and just can't find a reason to ever go to SoR until Blizzard buffs the damage. Just my opinion on it anyway.

For the rotation issues these are generally all related to Exorcism and Hammer of Wrath not firing, I've tried with and without glyphs I've made a number of changes including deleting the profile completely and re-downloading it. On Heroic Elegon for sure it just completely quits the rotation you have to manually use Exorcism or Hammer of wrath everything else will continue firing. I noticed this happen on multiple accounts in Heart of Fear as well. I'm not sure what is the culprit but something is and I can only assume it's either a talent or glyph issue.

Suggestion would be to add Engineering Gloves as an ability, Personally it's just a hassle updating and having to re-add it and I'm sure a lot of Rets are still engineers with how it syncs up with ES. I'm not sure if it helps but this week I'm going to run all raids and log debug mode if this is possible so I can see the differences. I'm going to use Xelpers rotation today and see if Exo/HoW quit working based on the same exact glyphs & talents I have been using. If they don't quit working at least it will give us an idea where to look.

----------


## paintpauller

as for the left shift just in terms of typing and other things that u need to use shift for but like i said defiantly able to live with it. =D

our raid comp was messed up that day and i was the only one able to give out a stats buff, we did have 2 shamans and i know at least one of them was using the mastery buff so idk why it wasn't working then if that's the case.

with the Execution Sentence i was testing it out b4 raid and i couldn't for the life of me get it to use that spell.

another great suggestion is to have it more compatible with the PQinterface addon, maybe have it say that you are using Truth/Tv/Cs, Truth/Ds/Cs, Truth/Ds/Hotr or Sotr/ Ds/Hotr rather then ret single/aoe. but by no mean am i demanding this or anything like that just trying to give some cool ideas that u might find useful or like.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, LOVE THE PROFILE!
-PaintPauller

----------


## paintpauller

ok so im raiding now and found the buffing problem im having, the hunters have a mastery buff to and it overrides the sham one causing me to cast might making us loose the stats buff. =D

----------


## averykey

> I know you have put a lot of work into the setup and it's really appreciated but I would suggest dropping SoR as an AE option the seal is total garbage and you will just get more out of HoTR + DS without swapping seals. I've tested a number of times and just can't find a reason to ever go to SoR until Blizzard buffs the damage. Just my opinion on it anyway.
> 
> For the rotation issues these are generally all related to Exorcism and Hammer of Wrath not firing, I've tried with and without glyphs I've made a number of changes including deleting the profile completely and re-downloading it. On Heroic Elegon for sure it just completely quits the rotation you have to manually use Exorcism or Hammer of wrath everything else will continue firing. I noticed this happen on multiple accounts in Heart of Fear as well. I'm not sure what is the culprit but something is and I can only assume it's either a talent or glyph issue.
> 
> Suggestion would be to add Engineering Gloves as an ability, Personally it's just a hassle updating and having to re-add it and I'm sure a lot of Rets are still engineers with how it syncs up with ES. I'm not sure if it helps but this week I'm going to run all raids and log debug mode if this is possible so I can see the differences. I'm going to use Xelpers rotation today and see if Exo/HoW quit working based on the same exact glyphs & talents I have been using. If they don't quit working at least it will give us an idea where to look.


I want to add gloves as a ability, but as far as I know you can't check trinket time? Xelper is adding functionality in the next update for it.
Right now if I added it, it would be a slight dps loss because if the trinket has <= 10 seconds till it's available and you use gloves, it will delay it by a gcd or a few seconds; I'm also unsure on how to correctly implement it, because if you are moving from phases quickly, or moving around a lot, like on heroic elegon for example it could also be a dps loss, because you only get half of its benefit. People also have different strategy's and you sometimes want to delay it for 20~ seconds to line up with bl/cooldowns.

try this

in data


```

function InRange(id, t)    if IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(id), t) == 1 then        return true    end      return falseend 


```


in load lua



```

HolyPower = UnitPower("player", 9) 


```

exo



```

-- Freeze Checkif not PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then    return false-- Holy Avenger Checkelseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false-- Prevent Wrong Spell Castelseif PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) then    return false-- Prevent Inq from falling offelseif UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false end    -- Exorcismif UnitBuffID("player", 87138) and HolyPower < 5 or HolyPower < 5 then        if InRange(35395, "target") or not InRange(35395, "target") then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(879), "target")    endend 


```


how


```

-- Prevent Freezeif not PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") then    return false-- Holy Avenger Checkelseif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false-- Prevent Inq from falling offelseif UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false end    -- Hammer of Wrathlocal EnemyHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")if (UnitBuffID("player", 31884) or UnitBuffID("player", 53376) or EnemyHP <= 20) and HolyPower < 5 then    if InRange(35395, "target") or not Inrange(35395, "target") then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(24275), "target")    endend 


```

judgment



```

-- Holy Avenger Checkif UnitBuffID("player", 105809) and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false-- Prevents Wrong Spell Cast elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(879) or PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) or PQR_SpellAvailable(35395) or UnitBuffID("player", 87138) then    return false-- Prevent Inq from falling offelseif UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 and UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then    return false end        -- Seal Checkif GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 0 then hasSeal = true else hasSeal = false end-- Double Jeporadyif switchedTargets == nil then switchedTargets = false end-- Judgmentif HolyPower < 5 and hasSeal then    if UnitExists("focus") and (InRange(20271, "focus") and not InRange(35395, "focus") or InRange(20271, "focus")) and switchedTargets == false then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "focus")        switchedTargets = true    elseif UnitExists("target") and (InRange(20271, "target") and not InRange(35395, "target") or InRange(20271, "target")) and switchedTargets == true then        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")              switchedTargets = false    elseif not UnitExists("focus") or not InRange(20271, "focus") then        if UnitExists("target") and InRange(20271, "target") and not InRange(35395, "target") or InRange(20271, "target") then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(20271), "target")        end    endend 


```


add this check in tv5/cs



```

-- Return false if out of rangeelseif not InRange(35395, "target") then    return falseend 


```


will do my best to get the update out today, I rewrote a lot of stuff, so things are easier to update in the future without causing fps issues or slowing the profile.






> ok so im raiding now and found the buffing problem im having, the hunters have a mastery buff to and it overrides the sham one causing me to cast might making us loose the stats buff. =D



name of buff?





> as for the left shift just in terms of typing and other things that u need to use shift for but like i said defiantly able to live with it. =D
> 
> our raid comp was messed up that day and i was the only one able to give out a stats buff, we did have 2 shamans and i know at least one of them was using the mastery buff so idk why it wasn't working then if that's the case.
> 
> with the Execution Sentence i was testing it out b4 raid and i couldn't for the life of me get it to use that spell.
> 
> another great suggestion is to have it more compatible with the PQinterface addon, maybe have it say that you are using Truth/Tv/Cs, Truth/Ds/Cs, Truth/Ds/Hotr or Sotr/ Ds/Hotr rather then ret single/aoe. but by no mean am i demanding this or anything like that just trying to give some cool ideas that u might find useful or like.
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, LOVE THE PROFILE!
> -PaintPauller




if you can get me a link to the thread/addon I will add that in

----------


## averykey

> love it so far, the left shift is kinda annoying but i can live with it. the latest update just messed everything up and it doesnt like to work most of the time so i reverted back to the Halloween release =D. is there any way u could add [Jade Charioteer Figurine] (Jade Charioteer Figurine - Item - World of Warcraft.) link is for the normal one!
> 
> EDIT: also [Execution Sentence] doesnt work
> EDIT #2: it will not let me use Blessing of Kings, it just over rides it


add

if not IsMounted() then

end

over the combat switch, you can mount and it wont switch or spam seals.
Will be included in the next update

----------


## tigerwoods2012

Sure feels like your getting close Avery. I look forward to it.

----------


## maleth

Whats the news on the ret PVP profile? Havn't seen any updates on it for a while.

----------


## paintpauller

the spells for the hunter mastery buffs are as follows:
Roar of Courage - Spell - World of Warcraft - 93435
Spirit Beast Blessing - Spell - World of Warcraft - 128997

the PQinterface addon link:
PQInterface - PQRotation Wiki

as always your are doing a great job! keep up the good work!
-Paintpauller

----------


## barandeniz

> Whats the news on the ret PVP profile? Havn't seen any updates on it for a while.


i am waiting for an update also.

----------


## saga3180

@Avery can you link me to your most latest profile?
Links in sigs aren't working for me

----------


## paintpauller

> @Avery can you link me to your most latest profile?
> Links in sigs aren't working for me


the 1st one in his sig is not working but the second one is =D just go look for the link or if u want use this one =D

Download Avery.RetMOP.zip @ UppIT

----------


## Blackjetta

Good Morning Avery, at first I wanted to thank you for your hard work on this ret profile, it is just awesome. The reason im posting here this morning is to report a bug that you might or might not be aware already but i couldnt find anything about it while browsing through the posts. On Elegon the profile hangs often when im attacking Elegon, I dont know if its because the boss is floating above the ground or that transparent floor or any other reason. I basically have to hit an ability to get it going again then it will go for 2-3 spells and hangs again. And iv also noticed that it seems to be doing it while attacking the celestial protectors as well.

Also Ive also noticed that since last update Execution Sentence is not cast automatically as well as Sacred Shield on self while in group. Is that intended or is it a fluke?

Thank you

Edit: Also wanted to add that while fighting Elegon, ive tried a lot of position around him (ie edge of hitbox, under him, in front, close behind) and it doesnt seems to make a difference, it still hangs. Another thing i wanted to say that might help in the troubleshooting is that my brother (fire mage) is also having problem on this boss with his profile (profile stopping) and he said that it does it only when he is in the match stick form you get when you are on the transparent floor and getting the dmg buff.

----------


## js1974

> I want to add gloves as a ability, but as far as I know you can't check trinket time? Xelper is adding functionality in the next update for it.
> Right now if I added it, it would be a slight dps loss because if the trinket has <= 10 seconds till it's available and you use gloves, it will delay it by a gcd or a few seconds; I'm also unsure on how to correctly implement it, because if you are moving from phases quickly, or moving around a lot, like on heroic elegon for example it could also be a dps loss, because you only get half of its benefit. People also have different strategy's and you sometimes want to delay it for 20~ seconds to line up with bl/cooldowns.


I get what you mean by this but since both of our top trinkets are proc it would effect the gloves. What I decided to do was always make sure I got the most out of the gloves and that is to always line ES up with gloves if the trinkets happened to be procs during that time frame great but they won't always be.

I Setup my gloves like this.

Name : Gloves
Actions : /cast Execution Sentence
Spell ID : 0
Target : Target



```

-- Check Cooldown infolocal _, Cooldown, Ready = GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10)-- Check Cooldown and Combat statusif Cooldown == 0 and   Ready == 1 and   UnitChannelInfo("player") == nil and   UnitAffectingCombat("player") ~= nilthen  UseInventoryItem(10)   return trueend 


```

This means that ES is always lined up with gloves which is really something that should happen as it's the bets use for the gloves and es both.

I also started using Xelpers rotation because of the constant hanigng during Elegon and a few other encounters that I can't get ironed out. His works flawless but no double jeopardy code just default judgement. Now at the same time I came across some other very interesting effects with Exorcism and Mass Exorcism.

In order to use Mass Exorcism you need the Mass Exorcism in the rotation where you want it and you need Exorcism at the very end of the rotation. If you have Exorcism anywhere other than the end it will hang at that point and you don't continue with anything below it. If you remove the Mass Exorcism glyph you have to remove mass exo from your rotation so I suggest making 2 rotations one with and one w/o. For example here is my Mass Exorcism and it works flawless.



Another one you might consider adding is a bomb ability, I use this one.



```

if IsRightControlKeyDown() then    UseItemByName(41119)    if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end    return trueend 


```

----------


## js1974

> Good Morning Avery, at first I wanted to thank you for your hard work on this ret profile, it is just awesome. The reason im posting here this morning is to report a bug that you might or might not be aware already but i couldnt find anything about it while browsing through the posts. On Elegon the profile hangs often when im attacking Elegon, I dont know if its because the boss is floating above the ground or that transparent floor or any other reason. I basically have to hit an ability to get it going again then it will go for 2-3 spells and hangs again. And iv also noticed that it seems to be doing it while attacking the celestial protectors as well.
> 
> Also Ive also noticed that since last update Execution Sentence is not cast automatically as well as Sacred Shield on self while in group. Is that intended or is it a fluke?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Edit: Also wanted to add that while fighting Elegon, ive tried a lot of position around him (ie edge of hitbox, under him, in front, close behind) and it doesnt seems to make a difference, it still hangs. Another thing i wanted to say that might help in the troubleshooting is that my brother (fire mage) is also having problem on this boss with his profile (profile stopping) and he said that it does it only when he is in the match stick form you get when you are on the transparent floor and getting the dmg buff.


It's definitely known, There are more profiles doing it than this one. I'm unsure what the issue is I have started using a heavily modified version of Xelpers profile and while it does work I wish there was an AE toggle instead of a new rotation for AE. It never hangs on Elegon or anywhere else. Avery certainly does great work so I'm hoping with him being able to look at Xelpers maybe we can find what causes it too hang up.

Your experience sounds like mine difference being on mine it hangs on Hammer of Wrath or Exorcism and I have to use those abilities manually and if I don't it just never casts them and I only know it's hanging on those because I have always been able to track it with clcinfo.

----------


## averykey

> It's definitely known, There are more profiles doing it than this one. I'm unsure what the issue is I have started using a heavily modified version of Xelpers profile and while it does work I wish there was an AE toggle instead of a new rotation for AE. It never hangs on Elegon or anywhere else. Avery certainly does great work so I'm hoping with him being able to look at Xelpers maybe we can find what causes it too hang up.
> 
> Your experience sounds like mine difference being on mine it hangs on Hammer of Wrath or Exorcism and I have to use those abilities manually and if I don't it just never casts them and I only know it's hanging on those because I have always been able to track it with clcinfo.


I will add in gloves/mass exo as optional rotations, thanks for the info. I believe I have fixed the hangup.

This rotation doesn't have the pvp healing in it, that will come out tomorrow, if I can get it working.
The pvp healing will support 2's only, I need to come up with a better way to get the lowest health party member when checking, for 3's/5's.

Can you post your mass exo code, you cant use range checks on these bosses. That is why the ranged attacks were hanging the rotation.


Update from pqr or download here

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/AveryPaladin.zip

----------


## averykey

Just did a small fix to inq handling, should be better.

----------


## barandeniz

Date: 2012-11-11 18:41:55
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 1451:
GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Debug:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:6:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:1
[C]: ?
[C]: GetSpellBookItemName()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: PQR_GetSpellID()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435
[C]: CastSpellByName()
[string "if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") == nil and n..."]:185: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## averykey

Hey guys, another update for the ret rotation, out of range support for pvp only. Since range checks are broken for some bosses.
Better execution sentence handling, it would cast if you had a cd available, it wont anymore.

If anyone notices anything let me know.

----------


## barandeniz

can you change stop rotation and freedom to left side of the keyboard instead of right side ? its very hard to press right shift/ctrl/alt while pvping. every update i have to change it  :Stick Out Tongue:  making it default would be better.

----------


## averykey

> can you change stop rotation and freedom to left side of the keyboard instead of right side ? its very hard to press right shift/ctrl/alt while pvping. every update i have to change it  making it default would be better.


I am updating hof/emanc to include almost all snares soon, Right now manual es/lh/hp is on left alt, I can switch them; does anyone else want this as well?

Are people ok with those on right alt as well?
I am thinking of a way to have them bound to any button.

----------


## barandeniz

for example in arena you need to stun so again you need to stop rotation. right shift is very unconfortable imo.

----------


## js1974

The profile looks good and I will test it tonight but I would like to get your help on a few things as optional.

My Mass Exo code is pretty simple.

Name : Ret Mass Exo
Actions :
Cancel channel : False
Recast Delay : 0
Skip Unknown : True
Spell ID: 122028
Target : Target



```

if UnitBuffID("player", 84963) == nil or UnitBuffID("player", 84963) and select(7, UnitBuffID( "player", 84963)) - GetTime() < 2.5 then    if UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 then        return false     endelseif PQR_SpellAvailable(24275) then    return falseendif UnitPower("player", 9) < 5 and (UnitBuffID("player", 87138) or PQR_SpellAvailable(879)) then    return trueend 


```

I used the same code as Exorcism to maintain the same but overall Mass Exo works fine.
Exorcism still has to be in the rotation as the very last ability or it skips Mass Exo and if it's before the last anything after Exo get's skipped so location is key.

What I would like to do is make a key to toggle CS/TV to hotr/ds no seal swaps since sor is bad.

----------


## js1974

FYI rotation not using CS on Legs on Garalon could be a range check issue not sure.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Love your work, really good stuff.

----------


## averykey

> The profile looks good and I will test it tonight but I would like to get your help on a few things as optional.
> 
> My Mass Exo code is pretty simple.
> 
> Name : Ret Mass Exo
> Actions :
> Cancel channel : False
> Recast Delay : 0
> Skip Unknown : True
> ...


press shift once, thanks for the code and info. I will add support tomorrow.




> for example in arena you need to stun so again you need to stop rotation. right shift is very unconfortable imo.


Just press the key for stun? If it doesn't work the first time press it twice, update the profile.




> FYI rotation not using CS on Legs on Garalon could be a range check issue not sure.


Just did lfr garalon to test, it works? Update, not sure what the problem is.

----------


## js1974

> press shift once, thanks for the code and info. I will add support tomorrow.


I understand how yours works, What i'm asking for is assistance in changing it because SoR should never be used so there is no point for it. The only options for rotation you should ever really use is. CS/TV - CS/DS - HOTR/DS all using Seal of Truth. Right now yous has 2 keys setup to toggle 2 different things. First thing tried to do was make it so I could use 1 key to toggle through 3 different rotations and that did not work.

So what I'm trying to do now is eliminate the things that aren't needed. SoR is not needed so no real reason to ever turn it on. This profile bursts great on heroic Blade Lord and bursting up to 200K+ which is solid. Few things this goes back to professions certainly.

As an engineer we always want Synapse Springs and Execution Sentence to line up since they are on the same timers and if a trinket proc is up than great. This also means that waiting for AW and other random things before ES is used does very little good for engineers because your gloves have already been used. Using this profile my synapse and execution sentence were never lined up so overall my damage was much lower than it should have been.

We were doing Garalon heroic maybe there is a difference will check again next week since he is dead now.

----------


## averykey

> I understand how yours works, What i'm asking for is assistance in changing it because SoR should never be used so there is no point for it. The only options for rotation you should ever really use is. CS/TV - CS/DS - HOTR/DS all using Seal of Truth. Right now yous has 2 keys setup to toggle 2 different things. First thing tried to do was make it so I could use 1 key to toggle through 3 different rotations and that did not work.
> 
> So what I'm trying to do now is eliminate the things that aren't needed. SoR is not needed so no real reason to ever turn it on. This profile bursts great on heroic Blade Lord and bursting up to 200K+ which is solid. Few things this goes back to professions certainly.
> 
> As an engineer we always want Synapse Springs and Execution Sentence to line up since they are on the same timers and if a trinket proc is up than great. This also means that waiting for AW and other random things before ES is used does very little good for engineers because your gloves have already been used. Using this profile my synapse and execution sentence were never lined up so overall my damage was much lower than it should have been.
> 
> We were doing Garalon heroic maybe there is a difference will check again next week since he is dead now.


Not sure how you do the 4th boss in hof, but in our strat we pull the adds together and I burst 350k~ with sor.



```

-- Buff seal if noneif single == nil and aoe == nil and playerSeal == 0 then CastShapeshiftForm(1) endif IsInInstance() and (select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "party" or select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) == "raid") then    if (single == false or single == true or aoe == true or aoe == false) and playerSeal ~= 1 then         CastShapeshiftForm(1)        endelseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then    if PlayerHP <= 50 and playerSeal ~= 4 then        CastShapeshiftForm(4)    elseif (single == false or single == true or aoe == true or aoe == false) and playerSeal ~= 1 and PlayerHP >= 60 then         CastShapeshiftForm(1)    endend 


```


for no sor.

why do you want sor removed anyways? you have to press shift twice to activate it, the first shift does hotr/ds/truth then you just press ctrl to get back to what you want. It's useful for a lot of trash pulls/dungeons and grinding as well.

I will add glove support today

----------


## js1974

Well I'm not sure if you are working on Heroic but for Windlord on Heroic I can tell you I have to keep censure up 100% and there is no room for padding the meters. DK's and Warriors do a far better job cleaving adds down so my position has solely been sitting on the boss from open until kill. Sure I won't have top DPS on any meters but I'm doing what the guild asks to maintain a top 20 US standing so their wish is my command.

I generally use CS/DS, CS/TV or HotR/DS never have I used SoR.

----------


## Fujitsuo

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 11/14/12 21:21:07
Count: 7911
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") == nil and n..."]:185: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 197
(*temporary) = "spell"





Getting this Error after enable your rotation

----------


## Cyxi

Same here,

no addon, test with english and french version

----------


## tigole1

> Well I'm not sure if you are working on Heroic but for Windlord on Heroic I can tell you I have to keep censure up 100% and there is no room for padding the meters. DK's and Warriors do a far better job cleaving adds down so my position has solely been sitting on the boss from open until kill. Sure I won't have top DPS on any meters but I'm doing what the guild asks to maintain a top 20 US standing so their wish is my command.
> 
> I generally use CS/DS, CS/TV or HotR/DS never have I used SoR.


You should be grateful that avery spends the time coding ret pqr profile if his is not to your standard code them yourself.

----------


## Cyxi

I agree,

if you're not satisfied, make your own modification. I don't understand people getting a liitle bit agressive with someone who's spending hard time to satisfie the community

----------


## Linda513

Update fixed focus bug, update from pqr or download here or up top

----------


## Trivouille

> I agree,
> 
> if you're not satisfied, make your own modification. I don't understand people getting a liitle bit agressive with someone who's spending hard time to satisfie the community


He's just trying to help him improve it. He's not being rude at all, it's just discussion about palret, and how things could be handled.
I mean, a comment which explains whichs things are cool/working or not is always more useful than a comment who says "THIS NO WORK FIX PLZ", at least in my humble opinion.

Back on topic, how's the gloves thing going ?

----------


## Fujitsuo

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 11/14/12 21:21:07
Count: 7911
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") == nil and n..."]:185: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 197
(*temporary) = "spell"


could anyone help me with this error?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 11/14/12 21:21:07
> Count: 7911
> Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> [string "if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") == nil and n..."]:185: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


"GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot" usually means it tried to cast a spell you don't have. You don't have something glyphed right maybe?

----------


## kickmydog

This locks up when I try to use the glyph of mass exorcism, and doesn't use execution sentence.

----------


## js1974

> This locks up when I try to use the glyph of mass exorcism, and doesn't use execution sentence.


For Glyph of Mass Exo make sure that you have Mass Exo in the rotation where you want it and make sure you have Exorcism at the very end of the rotation. If it's not at the end it will not continue after mass exo.

----------


## kickmydog

> For Glyph of Mass Exo make sure that you have Mass Exo in the rotation where you want it and make sure you have Exorcism at the very end of the rotation. If it's not at the end it will not continue after mass exo.


That isn't really a fix though. It also makes the rotation lower in dps.

----------


## paintpauller

im stuck trying to get the Glyph of Double Jeopardy working. dont know what im doing wrong or what i need to do. you have implemented the glyph right?

thanks for the help in advance and for the awesome profile keep up the good work!

----------


## Cyxi

Hi




> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 11/23/12 14:23:02
> Count: 208
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> [string "if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player") == nil and n..."]:185: in function `?'
> ...


I have this when i'm in town, not in combat

----------


## ace99ro

did avery give up this project ? current profile spams hardcore lua errors , guess from mass exo or smth , tried it glyphed - unglyphed the errors keep on rolling hard

----------


## Saltychip

I dont have any errors with this as ret but nudex prot paladin gives 1000s of lua errors

----------


## averykey

Update guys, sorry was on break from wow.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

Update
fixed focus bug
Hotr is now 2+ mobs
changed the 3rd/4th toggle, to prioritize hotr over exo/wrath, currently stronger at 5+ mobs for the 3rd toggle and 6+ mobs for the 4th toggle, if they last 15 seconds.
judgment will be prioritized over crusader(not hotr) if the target is < 20% or you have wrath up
fixed bug with judgment and range check mobs
added more bosses from xelper, integrated the toggle system with his boss stuff.

Unsure on how to fix mass exo, have an idea. Will try later tonight or tomorrow. IsUsableSpell(exoid) if anyone knows how to implement it, you can try before I do  :Big Grin: .

I have absolutely no clue on how to really fix double jeopardy, it works sometimes and other times it doesn't? I received help from bubba/crystal and a few others but I was unable to find a fix.
With the messed up ranges on the new bosses , I won't be able to check for ranges so if I add any checks in, the profile will lock up on that boss, but it will also lock up on other mobs if they are out of range =/.

Also here is all the profiles from pqr  :Big Grin: 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PQR.rar

edit:

fixed alt manual use, replace holy prism inside utility, or don't, it will come out tomorrow  :Big Grin: 



```

--- Holy Prism/Execution Sentence/Light's Hammer ---if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then    if IsPlayerSpell(114165) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114165) then                 if single == false then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114165), "target")        elseif single == true or aoe == false or aoe == true then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114165), "player")        end    elseif IsPlayerSpell(114157) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114157) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114157), "target")    elseif IsPlayerSpell(114158) and PQR_SpellAvailable(114158) then            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))        if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end              return true        endend 


```

----------


## averykey

update




```

if (aoe == false or aoe == true) and PQR_SpellAvailable(53595) then     return falseend--if HoW is available, if HoW CD Remains > 0 and HoW CD Remains < 0.1local howUsable = IsUsableSpell(24275)local howAvailable = PQR_SpellAvailable(24275)local howStart, howDuration = GetSpellCooldown(24275)local howCD = howStart - GetTime() + howDurationlocal gcdSpell = PQR_GCDSpellID()local gcdStartTime, gcdDuration = GetSpellCooldown(gcdSpell)local gcdTimeLeft = gcdStartTime + gcdDuration - GetTime()if gcdTimeLeft < 0 then    gcdTimeLeft = 0endhowCD = howCD - gcdTimeLeftif howCD < 0 then    howCD = 0endif howUsable and (howCD < 0.2 and howCD > 0) then    return trueend 


```

0.1 for holy avenger, 0.2 for sanc wrath

----------


## Zelos666

Hey there,
I've been using your profile for quite some time and it's working really great but there's something that doesn't work for me: Selfless Healer.
I found it in your code and tried changing it but it just seems as if PQR doesn't recognize Selfless Healer stacks at all.
Does it work for you? And any idea how to fix this?
Already tried replacing "Selfless Healer" with "Selbstloser Heiler" (since I'm using a German client) but that doesn't work either. It's using WoG just fine and that's one elsif after Selfless Healer, so I don't really know why the bot doesn't use it.

----------


## tigole1

Awesome profile avery for raids but question do we need mass exo for maximum dps is it mandatory or does ret requires that and double jeopardy?

----------


## paintpauller

just wanted to let you know too. posted in the main thread but atm InteractUnit() no longer works.





> Xelper, just wanted to let that with 5.1a InteractUnit() no longer works.
> 
> here is a example of Averykey pvp flag:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -- Pvp Flaglocal flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end 
> 
> ...

----------


## Valma

My 50 cent to you mate,was trying to help a friend to fix jeopardy issue.Thats what I suggest:

Add this to Initialize:


```

PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {};
 function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT(...)
    if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_DAMAGE") and bit.band(select(6, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE and bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER then
        if select(12, ...) == 20271 then
            PQ_LastJudGUID = select(8, ...)
        end
    end
end
 PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);
 for k, v in pairs(events) do
    PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k);
end 


```

Integrate this into Judgement:


```

local PQ_JeopardyTargets = {
    [1] = "mouseover",
    [2] = "focus",
}
 local PQ_MarkTimer = 16
local PQ_JudTarget = "target"
 if UnitExists("target") then
    if UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player") then
        PQ_MarkTimer = select(7,UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player")) - GetTime()
    end
end
 for i=1,#PQ_JeopardyTargets do
    if UnitExists(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) and not UnitGUID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]) == PQ_LastJudGUID then
        if UnitDebuffID("target",31801,"player") then
            local timer = select(7,UnitDebuffID(PQ_JeopardyTargets[i],31801,"player")) - GetTime()
            if timer < PQ_MarkTimer then
                PQ_MarkTimer = timer
                PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]
            end
        else
            PQ_MarkTimer = 0
            PQ_JudTarget = PQ_JeopardyTargets[i]
            break
        end
    end
end
 PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_JudTarget
return true 


```

----------


## paintpauller

> just wanted to let you know too. posted in the main thread but atm InteractUnit() no longer works.


found what was causing it to not work, nothing to do with PQR or your code averkey, had a error in my code that was making it not work. ._.

----------


## averykey

> My 50 cent to you mate,was trying to help a friend to fix jeopardy issue.Thats what I suggest:
> 
> Add this to Initialize:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {};function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT(...)    if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_DAMAGE") and bit.band(select(6, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE and bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER then        if select(12, ...) == 20271 then            PQ_LastJudGUID = select(8, ...)        end    endendPQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);for k, v in pairs(events) do    PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k);end 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! It works great



edit: New profile out!

Added a prot profile
Double jeopardy works, thanks valma!
bunch of little tweaks to ret
added more spells to hof/emancipate

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

----------


## Ralphiuss

> My 50 cent to you mate,was trying to help a friend to fix jeopardy issue.Thats what I suggest:
> 
> Add this to Initialize:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> PQ_EventHandlerFrame, events = CreateFrame("Frame"), {};
 function events:COMBAT_LOG_EVENT(...)
    if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_DAMAGE") and bit.band(select(6, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MINE and bit.band(select(10, ...), COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_MASK) == COMBATLOG_OBJECT_AFFILIATION_OUTSIDER then
        if select(12, ...) == 20271 then
            PQ_LastJudGUID = select(8, ...)
        end
    end
end
 PQ_EventHandlerFrame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...) events[event](self, ...); end);
 for k, v in pairs(events) do
    PQ_EventHandlerFrame:RegisterEvent(k);
end 
> 
> ...


I wish I understood this...lol

----------


## paintpauller

> Update for my profile
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-profile.html (Avery Ret Profile)
> 
> Added prot profile
> Double jeopardy works now, thanks valma!
> bunch of tweaks for ret
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar
> ...


Averykey u could do something like i do with my farming profile, and only perform the range check if the target does not == Elegon or Garalon

something like this



```

if UnitName("target") == ("Elegon") or UnitName("target") == ("Garalon")  then    return trueelseif IsSpellInRange() then    return trueelse     return falseend 


```

this way if you are fighting Elegon or Garalon it will not preform the range check but otherwise it will. srry if my coding is a little off, just started to learn LUA a week ago =D

----------


## Mitrexe

How is Double Jeopardy utilized? Does it Judge off of your Focus frame? If that's the case, then it hasn't really been working for me (whereas prior to this update it would occasionally Judge my focused target).

edit: looked over code and it's not judging off neither my focus or mouseover.

----------


## Samiizz

Hello.. Sorry if you already replied to this in one of the past 13 pages but the profile isnt working for me.. it just casts the buffs but doesnt attack at all.
am I missing something here or do i need to change something in the settings?

Thanx for the help.

----------


## js1974

Still no real resolution for Mass Exo under your rotation due to how glyph abilities work?

Also slightly confused here ES never goes off unless CD's are up was that intentionally setup to do that?

----------


## blacknightlll

> How is Double Jeopardy utilized? Does it Judge off of your Focus frame? If that's the case, then it hasn't really been working for me (whereas prior to this update it would occasionally Judge my focused target).
> 
> edit: looked over code and it's not judging off neither my focus or mouseover.


He's been having probs with that and mess Exo last I read

Edit: just saw the update you on the right one?

----------


## js1974

> He's been having probs with that and mess Exo last I read
> 
> Edit: just saw the update you on the right one?


He actually said DJ was fixed but I don't see it working either. Mass Exorcism doesn't work on any profile except the ones I have heavily modified.

----------


## dklcfr

hey avery, not sure if its intended but when hammer of wrath is "available" but still on cooldown, CS and judgement dont execute. and my toon just waits there autoattacking till Hammer is off cooldown.

----------


## Nevodark

is it possible to make it not cast WoG as it wastes HP in raids?

----------


## leonel916

What talents am suppose to be using?

----------


## Aegeus

> is it possible to make it not cast WoG as it wastes HP in raids?


Simply go into the rotation editor, select the correct profile and move WoG from the Right hand box to the left hand box. It will no longer use that bit of code. Add it back in if you want for questing etc.

----------


## leonel916

hey averykey , love the profile. but is there a interrupt profile that would work best for paladin?? Also would be nice if can cleanse poison.

----------


## averykey

Update for ret/prot

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44039495/PALADIN.rar

double jeopardy isn't working anymore valma =/ , not sure why. Haven't changed any of the code.
mentally, my private messaging is broken if you are trying to reach me that way, please post the code here.

bunch of fixes to prot
fixed a weird bug on bosses where the profile would freeze up
added hammer of wrath to prot
changed manual to check if in combat, face pulled a few bosses using alt. Lol
changed execution sentence for ret, checks for ha/aw cd so you don't waste es

edit: added xelper's amber shaper code


I see people talking about a bunch of weird stuff, are you guys on the current version? I haven't had wog as an ability for almost 4 months.

xelper's works fine for me, will work on cleansing, going to add more to hof soon as well.

----------


## Zelos666

> I see people talking about a bunch of weird stuff, are you guys on the current version? I haven't had wog as an ability for almost 4 months.


You don't? It's in every version you've uploaded so far. This is from the newest one:



```
elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then
	-- Flash of Light
	if PlayerHP <= 55 and SelflessHealer == 3 then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")
	-- Word of Glory 
	elseif PlayerHP <= 65 and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")
	end
end
```

----------


## sandoog

thanx for the help

----------


## averykey

> You don't? It's in every version you've uploaded so far. This is from the newest one:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then
> 	-- Flash of Light
> 	if PlayerHP <= 55 and SelflessHealer == 3 then
> 		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")
> ...


that's in the ability, "utility".

----------


## Zelos666

> that's in the ability, "utility".


Yes it is, but someone seems to have problems with WoG being cast in raid regardless of the first line of code I copied.
For me it casts Flash of Light in raids but WoG is never cast. Don't really know why.

----------


## averykey

> Yes it is, but someone seems to have problems with WoG being cast in raid regardless of the first line of code I copied.
> For me it casts Flash of Light in raids but WoG is never cast. Don't really know why.


Very odd, have no idea. the code should look like this.



```

--- Healing ---
if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then
    -- Lay on Hands
    if PlayerHP <= 20 and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(633), "player")
    -- Healthstone
    elseif PlayerHP <= 35 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 and select(3,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 1 then 
        UseItemByName(5512)
    elseif not IsInInstance() or IsInInstance() and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "party" and select(2, GetInstanceInfo()) ~= "raid" then
        -- Flash of Light
        if PlayerHP <= 55 and SelflessHealer == 3 then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(19750), "player")
        -- Word of Glory 
        elseif PlayerHP <= 65 and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")
        end
    end
elseif (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Protection" then
    -- Ardent Defender
    if PlayerHP <= 15 and PQR_SpellAvailable(31850) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(31850))
    -- Lay on Hands
    elseif PlayerHP <= 20 and PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(31850) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(633), "player")
    -- Healthstone
    elseif PlayerHP <= 35 and not PQR_SpellAvailable(633) and GetItemCount(5512,false,false) > 0 and select(3,GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 1 then 
        UseItemByName(5512)
    -- Word of Glory 
    elseif PlayerHP <= 55 and (UnitPower("player", 9) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174)) then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), "player")
    end
end 


```

----------


## leonel916

hey. is it possible to add a panic button for Divine shield? Also flash heals. (Ret)

----------


## averykey

> hey. is it possible to add a panic button for Divine shield? Also flash heals. (Ret)


change a keybind to e or q and put divine shield on it, press x or hold right shift and spam flash of light..

----------


## kayonekayone

is ther anything wrong? it do not cast anything. only judgement.

----------


## Hoblerhans

same prob here. pqrotation shows a stop by constantly using pvp judgement. putting it out of the rotation prevents even starting the rotation. Any ideas? using german client.

----------


## aztek40

Hey Avery, awesome profile ... I use both ret and prot full time and have been for months. Question is w/ your current profile is there any way to switch to full time Seal of Insight tanking vs SoT? Maybe I missed something in the settings, but can I switch seals w/out modifying the code?

----------


## averykey

> Hey Avery, awesome profile ... I use both ret and prot full time and have been for months. Question is w/ your current profile is there any way to switch to full time Seal of Insight tanking vs SoT? Maybe I missed something in the settings, but can I switch seals w/out modifying the code?


They actually nerfed SOI recently, it wasn't supposed to proc off aoe for some reason?ghostcrawler?

So it only procs off single target now and is much worse, it will still switch when <50%health, If you really want it still knowing they nerfed it, I will type it out for you.

----------


## aztek40

No thanks I was hoping for a easy fix not more work. I like the insight heals in dungeons when weak healers are in the group. Thanks!

----------


## 11452939

Good afternoon. Update Profile retrika to the latest version. Profile stopped working. It should be used and all justice exorcism. Key switch solo goal AoE broken. Freedom is still running. Shit heaven. Prompt vchem problemma.

----------


## Jamsx1

Avery any chance you could post your spec/gyphs?

----------


## dalaria23

Avery .. thanks in advance and sorry about my poor english...

I'm using your profile for a long time, from beginning to be real, and with the last update my retry doesn't use any atack... i be looking for the code, and i thought maybe the new copmbat style maybe the problem.. i use spanish EU client... maybe this... here is "Represión" instead of Retribution... how can i solve this. 



"if (select(2, GetSpecializationInfo(GetSpecialization()))) == "Retribution" then "

----------


## Subyoz

And still nothing. Sad

I tried to merge xelper profile with this(jug to focus target) and exo with glyph and failed =\

----------


## Subyoz

Attention for ALL who want use it with NON ENGLISH Client

U must change in all spell "Retribution" to "your language", for me in was "Воздаяние"

but 1 problem remains - judgement dont work for "focus" target.

----------


## xxmarlxx

Is this a pvp or pve profile?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its for PvE, but his signature also links to PvP-profiles.

----------


## aztek40

Avery, after soloing some old content and running dailies is there an easy way to add some code to make the Seal of Insight selectable in ret and prot?

I know I waived off your support earlier but in hindsight it would be helpful if not too much trouble. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Avery, after soloing some old content and running dailies is there an easy way to add some code to make the Seal of Insight selectable in ret and prot?
> 
> I know I waived off your support earlier but in hindsight it would be helpful if not too much trouble. Thanks in advance!


Was wondering the same thing. How do we add Seal of Insight into both the Single Target and AoE rotation for Prot?

----------


## Nevodark

So i noticed some pvp marked abilitys in the rotation. dose this mean the profile works in pvp ? and if so dose anybody know how well  :Smile: 

Great profile btw and i just edited this to ask is there any way to make it cast SS on the tank ? i noticed it says right ctrl for SS and right alt for manual prism / es but neither of them seem to work

----------


## BassGhost

What am I supposed to do to get Mass Exo to not break the profile? I saw that support was added for it but it still seizes up if I have the glyph active

----------


## Subyoz

not only u have this problem  :Smile:  now im trying to fix this bug.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

What situations do you use the toggles? ctrl and shift? he has no guide for this!

----------


## Opacho

Avery, is this profile Sanctified Wrath friendly? (tier5 talent)

----------


## Hellson

> Avery, is this profile Sanctified Wrath friendly? (tier5 talent)


Yes it is, I'm using that talent and it will accommodate hammer spam into the profile.

I've got a question myself, anyone know how to get the interrupter working with this? I've got no idea how to do it, btw +Rep to you, Avery. This is great

EDIT: Got the interrupter working; just hit interrupt all spells - Another question, any idea how to add Fist of Justice to the spell interrupters (Ie, it only uses Rebuke, and I could be using Fist of Justice, too)


Second EDIT: Would it be possible to add Holy Wrath to the Protection rotation?

----------


## united1

thanks for your effort

----------


## Subyoz

ehhh it seems i failed to fix mass exo =\
realy no ideas how to fix it.

----------


## whatmod

How do i stop the profile from trying to acquire the flag in battlegrounds? When i use the the ret or prot profile it keeps auto going for the flag in EOTS, Twin peaks, and Warsung.

----------


## spearfish

> How do i stop the profile from trying to acquire the flag in battlegrounds? When i use the the ret or prot profile it keeps auto going for the flag in EOTS, Twin peaks, and Warsung.


Open avery paladin in the ability editor click on boss special and scroll to the bottom you will see 

-- Pvp Flag
local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end

just use -- to temp comment out the 2 lines under pvp flag they will turn green when inactive
like so

-- Pvp Flag
--local flag = { "Alliance Flag", "Horde Flag", "Netherstorm Flag" }
--for i=1,#flag do InteractUnit(flag[i]) end

----------


## OnionsTich

ret stopps

----------


## Phishstick

Hey avery will you update this to work on 5.2

----------


## oswalt0

Hey Avery, thanks so much for the profiles! how would i go about removing all of the multi target portions, and replacing shift with a mouseover for HoJ/FoJ? Also I would like to be able to use Seal of Justice in PvP to slow targets. TBO i really would love Dominium's PvP profile with your rotation :P. IE the mouseover HoJ/FoJ, mouseover TU.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey avery. I'm currently using the prot function, and I noticed after unseen strike on Blade'lord heroic it seemed to not put the hotr debuff back on. I haven't look at the code much but was wondering if we could get a more responsive application of this debuff since its a great source of mitigation for control pallys(hit+exp cap/haste) I don't really like the idea of using crusader strike all the time since I have little to no issue with threat being a control tank, but if we could at least keep that debuff up 90% of the time it would help a lot!

----------


## baunedk

Hey guys, for me its seems like it dosent use CS or judgment.. nither in single or aoe
any one hwo can help ?

----------


## Apocalypse59

Would be lovely to see the Protection Paladin profile to be updated for 5.2 progression raiding. It's just too clunky atm - especially without PQI integration.

----------


## BassGhost

Having mana issues with long fights as Prot, any chance there could be some seal of insight integration or if someone knows the line of code I could just throw into the profile?

----------


## ebouster

hmm yes for me too it does not use judgement or crusader strike why is this? same thing for xelper's ret profile.. why?

----------


## Apocalypse59

Do you plan on updating the Prot Profile Avery?

----------


## monopoly8

i would like to see an updated prot paladin rotation for haste spec tank  :Smile:  with insight and battle healer

----------


## ebouster

hello please update, paladin not casting judgement/crusader strikes

----------


## kuukuu

I just downloaded a fresh copy of his ret profile from the SVN and it's working fine for me....

Glyphs: Glyph of Divine Protection, Glyph of Divine Storm, Glyph of Templar's Verdict, Glyph of Seal of Blood, Glyph of Bladed Judgement, Glyph of Fire from the Heavens
Talents: Pursuit of Justice, Burden of Guilt, Sacred Shield, Unbreakable Spirit, Sanctified Wrath, Execution Sentence

----------


## Ninjaderp

> i would like to see an updated prot paladin rotation for haste spec tank  with insight and battle healer


You can just remove the auto-seal switching in the ability editor, what should be different in the rotation anyway?

----------


## monopoly8

haste prot would go insight with battle healer glyph, ill look into removing the auto switcher  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey Avery, been using your protpalaprofile with good success! One thing though: It fires off Lights Hammer all the time, not just when I hold down left-alt. Is this intended? 

Keep up the great pala-work!

----------


## Hunterkris

Any of you found out how to remove the aut buff of seals. The change of seals th first time when you swap from AOE to Single or th other way around is fine, but is there a way for it to not cast SoT or SoR if you have a seal active / have SoI active, while still leting it swap seals when you change rotation with ctrl?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Any of you found out how to remove the aut buff of seals. The change of seals th first time when you swap from AOE to Single or th other way around is fine, but is there a way for it to not cast SoT or SoR if you have a seal active / have SoI active, while still leting it swap seals when you change rotation with ctrl?


Yes, its as simple as opening the profile in ability editor and removing the auto seal line and then saving it. Thats how I did it.

----------


## Apocalypse59

I'd really love to see some updates on these. Obviously this is the best Retribution profile out there at the moment. But considering you can't use Glyph of Mass Exorcism and Double Judgement, they do still need some refinement. Overall the rotation is more than adequate and fluid. I'd just love to see more options and potential Nova or PQI integration. Avery if you no longer play, would you mind collaborating with someone and doing a joint venture. Anyways, this is just nit picking - overall great profiles.

----------


## shodnorse

Hi! the link with profile is broken. Can't donwload. Got a message:

"Error (404) We can't find the page you're looking for. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home."

----------


## Edsaxe

> Hi! the link with profile is broken. Can't donwload. Got a message:
> 
> "Error (404) We can't find the page you're looking for. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home."


His new profiles are here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html (Avery's Profiles)

----------

